# Inquiry: NYU tuition fee and experience



## Mos31203

Hi guys,

I’m pretty sure this is a topic that’s been discussing for a few times now, but I’m hoping to get latest updates/thoughts on this.

I’m an international student from Asia. Going to NYU film school has been my dream for years, but after the pandemic, things changed a lot for me and my family.

Now I look at the tuition fee NYU posted (105,038 USD). But Columbia University costs less than NYU and they’re both in NYC. I wonder if I should apply. For sure, I want to have the best experience and resources, but I also want to make sure I can have working opportunities and avoid having debts after film school.

If there are current students at NYU, or anyone who just graduated from the school, I really wish I can have your thoughts and share on your experience at NYU and what you’re planning to do after getting the degree. NYU is a dream school that means a lot to me, but at the same time, I really have to think wisely.


----------

